# Vineham Pickups ...Lets do a Giveaway !!!!! vote on what pickups to Giveaway .



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Home


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The Tele pups I just received from Craig are AWESOME!

Let me know when you're having a Humbucker sale


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Sale on Strat pickups extended till the last of August ...


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Let me know when you're having a Humbucker sale


I have a SG that could use a set of womanizers, if I keep it. On the fence with it, as with every Gibson I have owned it seems to be a love-hate relationship.

Can't decide if changing the pups would push it further to the love side or just doing the next owner a favor


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

copperhead said:


> Home


I really need to install the Vineham P90 ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vokey design said:


> I have a SG that could use a set of womanizers, if I keep it. On the fence with it, as with every Gibson I have owned it seems to be a love-hate relationship.
> 
> Can't decide if changing the pups would push it further to the love side or just doing the next owner a favor


Well I couldn't wait for a sale so I ordered a set of Sweet V59's. Looking forward to getting them.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well I couldn't wait for a sale so I ordered a set of Sweet V59's. Looking forward to getting them.


Awesome David you will get em .......


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

copperhead said:


> Home


Lets do a giveaway !!!!!! ....What pickups will we do for a giveaway ....I will let you guys be the judge & we can go from there with the giveaway
facebook 
Log In or Sign Up to View
Website
Home


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

You will have to like my Facebook to be entered in the draw .


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

copperhead said:


> Lets do a giveaway !!!!!! ....What pickups will we do for a giveaway ....I will let you guys be the judge & we can go from there with the giveaway


Done


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here! Liked the page.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Liked.
You have some nice J-Bass pups that have caught my attention.
Until you do decide which pup to give away, how about one of your 'Jack' style t-shirts in the meantime?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I like your pickups but I don't do Facebook  Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep. I’m in.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I ordered a set of P90’s and a strat set a few weeks ago, both are fantastic. (Bluesdog and dippers)

If I did Facebook I would enter, good luck every one.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I like your pickups but I don't do Facebook  Good luck to the rest of you.


Same here... unfortunate really. However, your Pickups look great and for the price I may pick up a set of PAF's anyway. 

Sent from my STH100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Love the pickups Craig. I'd love to win a set of A5 mag HBs to put in my fave Gibson ES335.

W.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a set of rebuilt Casino P90 pickups done by Craig to Blues Dog specs. World of difference. I have this Strat pickguard cut for two humbuckers. I'd like to see how a Womanizer set would sound on a Strat.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Those Rockabilly pickups would probably be a nice fit for my Thinline Tele


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, a set of Womanizers in a strat. About as close to my dream guitar as I will get. A Stratocaster that sounds like a Les Paul/SG


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I "liked" it too! Tried the Tele pickups a while ago. Very nice!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I liked the page also-womanizers also


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

copperhead said:


> You will have to like my Facebook to be entered in the draw .


Liked! Very kind of you do to a giveaway! All of your humbuckers look fantastic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Liked!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Liked!

Nathan


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> The Tele pups I just received from Craig are AWESOME!
> 
> Let me know when you're having a Humbucker sale


Humbuckers are so much work that it's kind of hard to do a sale on them,as they are a ton of work ,especially the PAF pickups , I will take this into consideration .


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The Smokin' 62's look great! That's my choice!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I liked it a long time ago 

Some form of Strat pickups would be cool. Maybe Smokin 62s or Black Strat. Eventually, I’m gonna build a Partscaster. I’ve tried several of Craig’s pickups and have yet to be disappointed by any of them. The Rabid Dog P90s are in my SG and the Nocasters are in my Tele, at the moment.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Any demos of those v-trons up anywhere? I am strictly a Filtertron guy, very curious.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Liked! Old Dog P-90s...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Am I missing something, where is the Facebook page link? I see a link to the web site but no Facebook link.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Am I missing something, where is the Facebook page link? I see a link to the web site but no Facebook link.


try it now


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Womanizers vs Smokin 62 strat are the 2 most request ..... keep this going for a month ..lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wom-an-i-zer


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> The Tele pups I just received from Craig are AWESOME!
> 
> Let me know when you're having a Humbucker sale



I got some Tele pups from him recently too, and they are _superb_.

My apologies to Craig, I had meant to drop him an email to let him know how great they are and to thank him but it kept slipping my mind. The busier I got, the further back in my mind it went. Upon seeing this thread I figured I might as well speak up here.

And Facebook page 'liked'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Robert1950 said:


> Wom-an-i-zer


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Wom-an-i-zer


HNG^%$


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Let’s go with a set of 60/70 Classics for my SG!

W.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Pretty damn close 6070 classics vs Womanizers . both I think are great .


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The Smokin’ 62 Strats sound promising...


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

NorlinNorm said:


> I really need to install the Vineham P90 ...


I love my rabid dog


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

And my rampage, whisky burners and now waiting to get my vivid and V59 installed along with the Texas reds


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Smokin' 62's....


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Liked -- what I really would like to try is the Telepaf HB and Nocaster combo. I've nearly given up finding a decent balanced set (and have tried a few)... Just waitin on a promo sale before I invest more into this setup!!


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

My Sweet V59's are or on their way. I am thinking Hum Dogs next !!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Tele with a set of Vineham "No Casters" in it. Best sounding Tele ever. Bridge is real hot. They are simply amazing.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I believe the Womanizers got the most votes , Any help picking a winner ? from the posts & I will get them shipped ?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll win'm


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Just did the number generator & #44 was the winning number


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My nocaster set has arrived and is going to @Ayr Guitars tomorrow. Looking forward to first impressions!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

Congrats @DavidP


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Whoohoo!! I never win anything -- this is terrific!!!


----------

